# Rubik's Magic Tutorial



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's another Rubik's Magic Tutorial.






It's like other speedsolving tutorials except I don't switch between methods in the same video here. I found it hard to follow other tutorials for this very reason.

I use the same method several times, both slow and fast. It's from a spectator perspective but perhaps that just compliments existing tutorials which show the same method from the solvers perspective. 

Let me know what you think! 

P.S. No anti-Rubik's Magic, blah blah it's too simple to be an event, remarks please 

Tim.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it is a good tutorial, but it is not that much different from other ones.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

I just bought a Magic, and when I took it out of the box, the string was already snapped. It was in 3 pieces. They better give me a refund...


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, this'll help alot^^


----------

